# Paint won't stick to finished fiberglass surface...need help



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a guess that it's new fiberglass layup.
The new fiberglass laminate is still outgassing.
The vapors are a solvent, and eat paint.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

brett 
it is an old fiberglass platform.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Lemme think...
old fiberglass with gelcoat surface
I'd wet sand with 220 until no gloss left anywhere
wash with dish soap
rinse well then air dry for 2 days
wipe with recommended solvent for primer to be used
apply prime coat
sand when dry
wipe with recommended solvent for finish coat
apply finish coat

or... sand, clean, apply a coat of epoxy, wait a week, 
sand, clean, paint with Interdeck non-skid paint.
Interdeck requires no primer over a new epoxy finish.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What grit did you sand with?

Most boat paints require 120-220 grit surface.
I'd go with 120 or 150.
Also, what kind of paint are you using?
When using non-catalyzed paints such as Brightside and Easypoxy, the paint tends to not adhere if put on too thick.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Got it fixed. Thanks fellas!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> Got it fixed. Thanks fellas!



well Shane, what did you end up doing to get it to stick?
By the way, it is good to see you around! It has been a long time, hope all has been well with you!
J


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Waz up Jason!
I do not know but here is what I did to fix it. 
1. Wiped multiple times with acetone and clean rags. 
2. Washed with heavy duty degreaser soap and a brillo pad. 
3. Sprayed a base coat with a different (cheap) paint. 
4. Finished with my primary top coat (which adhered fine to the underside surface which was rough (chop glass) 

I think it was the the wax coming out of the gelcoat that was causing my problem.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Waz up Jason!
> I do not know but here is what I did to fix it.
> 1. Wiped multiple times with acetone and clean rags.
> 2. Washed with heavy duty degreaser soap and a brillo pad.
> ...


ok well how about some pictures then?  or was this that killer looking poling platform you were working on?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I think it was the the wax coming out of the gelcoat that was causing my problem.


I can see where that would cause some serious stress.
If the platform was built in a mold, that wax would be a very thin layer on the surface.
But if the gelcoat finish was applied after the fiberglass was laid up, and removed from the mold,
then the Modifier "C" (a wax additive) would still be present throughout the gelcoat.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Brett i think you nailed it on the wax additive. Iwas woking on this poling deck i got from Pugar. It was an older used model but came out perfect!







[/img]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

One other thing that will cause this is when you "wipe" it down. You have to wet the rag and swipe it across the item, if you simply rub it such as removing car wax you are just moving the wax around and not removing it. Wet the rag and swipe, turn the rag every time to use both sides and then get a new rag.

Paper towels without print on them is good.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> One other thing that will cause this is when you "wipe" it down.  You have to wet the rag and swipe it across the item, if you simply rub it such as removing car wax you are just moving the wax around and not removing it.  Wet the rag and swipe, turn the rag every time to use both sides and then get a new rag.
> 
> Paper towels without print on them is good.



I like blue shop towels.
I also always come back with a dry shop towel to remove any residue after wetting it out multiple times.


----------

